# 3G USB Modem PPP Error

## JR41

Hi,

I have a problem where I have setup and config my 3G USB Modem stick with Usb_modeswitch. It seems to detect the modem correctly, however when I type wvdialer, it stops with the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wvdial 
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61 
> ...

 

Here is my wvdialer config file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/wvdial.conf 
> 
> [Dialer Defaults] 
> ...

 

Here is my Usb_modeswitch.conf file

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ # cat /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf 
> 
> # Configuration for the usb_modeswitch package, a mode switching tool for 
> ...

 

And the lsusb info;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsusb
> 
> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 19d2:2003 ONDA Communication S.p.A. 
> ...

 

Any help will be appreciated, since I have no idea as to why it is giving me this problem!

Thanks

----------

